# Home Invasion Shooting from Friday Night



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Anyone have the scoop on the home invasion shooting that happened last night?

A


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Well, I think it looks like this:

The POS took aim and missed on his first shot. Second two shots hit the dog. still considering surgery options, amputation of the leg is most likely i believe, if anyone has any options I'm listening. Surgery looks to be way out of price range, should have real numbers on Monday.
his other 3 shots were aimless. he did manage to hit a Toyota and the broad side of a garage twice.

His accomplice was nowhere near as skilled, fortunate, or as bullet friendly as the garage door, toyota, or dog was.

ta da, the aristocrats!

a


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

Can you post a link to the story?


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

The stories are not accurate and are missing details.

http://abclocal.go.com/ktrk/story?section=news/local&id=6384017

http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/front/6026835.html

http://www.myfoxhouston.com/myfox/pages/News/Detail?contentId=7528114&version=1&locale=EN-US&layoutCode=TSTY&pageId=3.2.1


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

So you were the person involved in the shooting?? I'm confused why you were asking about the scoop if you where the person involved? Anyhow if it was you pulling the trigger good job on having the gun in your hand and it sucks about the dog. Nothing wrong with a tripod dog the few I've seen get around very well.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

I think if you are the one that was involved in this, it's high time you shut up about it, and any lawyer would tell you that right now. There's a lawsuit a'comin.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Good job lordbaiter, green to you.


----------



## SAK (May 21, 2004)

One down, two to go.


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Too bad the other 2 didn't meet their maker as well. Good job on the first one. Act wrong, ya get treated appropriately.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

dwilliams35 said:


> I think if you are the one that was involved in this, it's high time you shut up about it, and any lawyer would tell you that right now. There's a lawsuit a'comin.


From who. The other idiots that got away. A family member that says their member was justified in breaking thru his door. Anyways pffft.

Excellent job on what you did. I always think about this as it happens often. Its a shame you didn't get to give the others a dirt nap.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Hotrod said:


> From who. The other idiots that got away. A family member that says their member was justified in breaking thru his door. Anyways pffft.
> 
> Excellent job on what you did. I always think about this as it happens often. Its a shame you didn't get to give the others a dirt nap.


 I never said I wasn't completely in the corner of any homeowner who does that: of course it's justified, and I'll do the same thing. However, it's going to be pretty much guaranteed that there will be a wrongful death suit by the family of the one that didn't get away, as well as a possible suit by any one of the others that sustained injury. It's also all but guaranteed that statements on a public forum can end up in evidence for the plaintiff. Probably won't go anywhere, but there's enough lawyers out there that will talk those people into it for the off chance that they'll talk them into a homeowners-insurance settlement. Believe me, I know. Boy do i know. wish I didn't, but I can't talk about that right now on attorney's orders. If he doesn't have a lawyer yet, the first thing he'll be told when he gets one is to shut the heck up.


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

Green to you sir for a job well done.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

dwilliams35 said:


> I never said I wasn't completely in the corner of any homeowner who does that: of course it's justified, and I'll do the same thing. However, it's going to be pretty much guaranteed that there will be a wrongful death suit by the family of the one that didn't get away, as well as a possible suit by any one of the others that sustained injury. It's also all but guaranteed that statements on a public forum can end up in evidence for the plaintiff. Probably won't go anywhere, but there's enough lawyers out there that will talk those people into it for the off chance that they'll talk them into a homeowners-insurance settlement. Believe me, I know. Boy do i know. wish I didn't, but I can't talk about that right now on attorney's orders. If he doesn't have a lawyer yet, the first thing he'll be told when he gets one is to shut the heck up.


i think what dwilliams is saying is, i'd shoot someone who invaded my home, too, but i just wouldn't gloat about it. and, i agree with him. it could come back to haunt you.

loose lips sink ships.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

dwilliams35 said:


> I never said I wasn't completely in the corner of any homeowner who does that: of course it's justified, and I'll do the same thing. However, it's going to be pretty much guaranteed that there will be a wrongful death suit by the family of the one that didn't get away, as well as a possible suit by any one of the others that sustained injury. It's also all but guaranteed that statements on a public forum can end up in evidence for the plaintiff. Probably won't go anywhere, but there's enough lawyers out there that will talk those people into it for the off chance that they'll talk them into a homeowners-insurance settlement. Believe me, I know. Boy do i know. wish I didn't, but I can't talk about that right now on attorney's orders. If he doesn't have a lawyer yet, the first thing he'll be told when he gets one is to shut the heck up.


Doesn't the Castle Doctrine protect you from a lawsuit in home defense shooting ?


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Capt Jay Baker said:


> Doesn't the Castle Doctrine protect you from a lawsuit in home defense shooting ?


A *Castle Doctrine* (also known as a *Castle Law* or a *Defense of Habitation Law*) is an American legal concept derived from English Common Law, which designates one's place of residence (or, in some states, any place legally occupied, such as one's car or place of work) as a place in which one enjoys protection from illegal trespassing and violent attack. It then goes on to give a person the legal right to use deadly force to defend that place (his/her "castle"), and/or any other innocent persons legally inside it, from violent attack or an intrusion which may lead to violent attack. In a legal context, therefore, use of deadly force which actually results in death may be defended as justifiable homicide under the Castle Doctrine.

Castle Doctrines are legislated by state, and not all states in the US have a Castle Doctrine. The term "Make My Day Law" comes from the landmark 1985 Colorado statute that protects people from any criminal charge or civil suit if they use force - including deadly force - against an invader of the home.[1] The law's nickname is a reference to the famous line uttered by Clint Eastwood's character Dirty Harry in the 1983 film _Sudden Impact_, "Go ahead, make my day."

This legal doctrine is often linked to the rights of homeowners to bear arms, as defined in the Second Amendment to the United States Constitution in the case of _District of Columbia v. Heller_.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

This is all very difficult for my girlfriend and I to deal with, what I really need is assistance with the dog. The leg can be saved. From the initial estimates, we will have to have the leg amputated, does anyone know where I might find the best/cheapest doggie leg surgeon?



Kenner21 said:


> So you were the person involved in the shooting?? I'm confused why you were asking about the scoop if you where the person involved?


We still don't have cable (no antenna either). At the time I could not find anything online about it.

Here's a pic of the poor girl..


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Pet Check Up
11911 Jones Rd #7
281-955-8560


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

send a pm to oxbowoutfitters. his wife's a vet. she might be able to help you.

ox is a douchebag, but i think his wife is a pretty good vet.   

Pet Check Up
11911 Jones Rd #7
281-955-8560

that's sad. poor pup.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Capt Jay Baker said:


> Doesn't the Castle Doctrine protect you from a lawsuit in home defense shooting ?


Nope. It protects you from prosecution, not a civil lawsuit. It does provide protection from civil liability, but that won't stop somebody from filing the suit: the question then would be whether the action is covered under the statute. One way or another, the main thing that you would need to worry about is some lawyer deciding that he could drag this thing out long enough that the homeowners' insurance carrier pays him to go away.


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

Bulletin MessageYou must spread some Reputation around before giving it to lordbater again.
​
Your actions more than likely saved someone elses life down the road.


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

Sorry about your pup. PM Oxbow on this site and if they cannot help you, call Texas A&M University Vet School. My buddy's dog was hit and had a broken leg and hip. The vet school has graduating students and professors perform surgery at reduced prices.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Old Whaler said:


> Sorry about your pup. PM Oxbow on this site and if they cannot help you, call Texas A&M University Vet School. My buddy's dog was hit and had a broken leg and hip. The vet school has graduating students and professors perform surgery at reduced prices.


 Still have to go to a regular vet: they operate on a referral basis.


----------



## huntnetime (Jul 23, 2004)

dwilliams35 said:


> I think if you are the one that was involved in this, it's high time you shut up about it, and any lawyer would tell you that right now. There's a lawsuit a'comin.


I have to agree...I'm sure adrenaline has you all pumped up about the situation, but you should probably keep your head down for awhile. I see you even commented on the chronicle article. This could come back to bite you in the back side. I'm glad you were able to remove one more piece of scum from this earth, but you probably should not be commenting on it in public forums.


----------



## The Captain (Aug 30, 2006)

Wow, glad you are ok.


----------



## nautic2200 (Jan 28, 2006)

huntnetime said:


> I have to agree...I'm sure adrenaline has you all pumped up about the situation, but you should probably keep your head down for awhile. I see you even commented on the chronicle article. This could come back to bite you in the back side. I'm glad you were able to remove one more piece of scum from this earth, but you probably should not be commenting on it in public forums.


X2


----------



## Fishinpayne (Aug 15, 2005)

Praying for you, your brave dog, and your gf so that all involved will be spared anymore trouble.

God Bless.

fishinpayne


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2008)

*Glad You're OK*

Andrew - glad you were able (and ready) to defend yourself, your girlfriend and your home. Very sorry about your pup and hope you can find her some help. I didn't know you live right around the corner from me. Let me know if there is anything I can do to help out.

Bill


----------



## monster (Apr 11, 2008)

Sorry you had to go through such an ordeal. Glad you were prepared.

I would agree with the logic that posting your version of the story on the internet may not be a good idea, but I also think the phrase "shut up about it" came across a little abrasively.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

I would take down your MYSPACE as well>>>>especially the blog section you have. JMO.

Glad you and yours is alright.


----------



## JED (Nov 14, 2004)

'Gulf coast veterinary specialists' 

they are close to the galleria area.. Hell, if I were sick, that's where I would go.


----------



## Redfishon (Nov 10, 2005)

lordbater said:


> Well, I think it looks like this:
> 
> The POS took aim and missed on his first shot. Second two shots hit the dog. still considering surgery options, amputation of the leg is most likely i believe, if anyone has any options I'm listening. Surgery looks to be way out of price range, should have real numbers on Monday.
> his other 3 shots were aimless. he did manage to hit a Toyota and the broad side of a garage twice.
> ...


 Good for you.Wish you would of gotten all the crooks.. I posted something awhile back and got all kinds of grief about it.. Right is right and no one understands the situation till your in it.. Your not thinking your just doing all in slow motion.. For all you arm chair quaterbacks, and should do this or that people, I wave the BS flag.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=1474276#post1474276


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Cowboytongue ,the incident you posted and this one are very different in my eyes. I wouldn't give either of you grief but still very different circumstances.


----------



## Redfishon (Nov 10, 2005)

Kenner21 said:


> Cowboytongue ,the incident you posted and this one are very different in my eyes. I wouldn't give either of you grief but still very different circumstances.


Yep different for sure ..All I am saying if you were not there, support is better than all the would of could of should ofs. Hope the dog feels better.. And pray for all those who are involved..


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Cowboytongue said:


> Good for you.Wish you would of gotten all the crooks.. I posted something awhile back and got all kinds of grief about it.. Right is right and no one understands the situation till your in it.. Your not thinking your just doing all in slow motion.. For all you arm chair quaterbacks, and should do this or that people, I wave the BS flag.
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=1474276#post1474276


*Every* thread I have read on this post has been positive about the situation. It is the afterwards posting on a few internet sites(from the OP) that people have given their warning opinion on. That is all.


----------



## JED (Nov 14, 2004)

Got the link for you.. If they saved my dog's leg, then they can save your's. 
But I'm sure you need a referral from your vet first.

http://www.gcvs.com/


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

Good work bater !! Glad you and the girlfriend are ok sorry about the dog was his
wounds accidental or intentional ?? just curious was the dog trying to protect or just
got in the way?? I am like you ever since my little incident earlier
this year I don't answer my door after dark emptied handed!!
Prayers for you and her I know its a hard thing to go thru.


----------



## jsticher (Feb 4, 2008)

Dr. Wilcox in Groves (Port Arthur) did the surgery on my dog after being hit by a car the week hurricane Ike hit. He had to put two plates in his hip to put his pelvis back together. Was way less expensive than houston doctors and came highly recomended. give him a call. 409-962-9668

Link to thread about my dog
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=1742390#post1742390

Joe


----------



## marshmadness (Oct 22, 2007)

Hang em' high


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

The dog was an intentional target, I can't really explain why right now. The dog is pilled up and sleeping a lot..
There is absolutely no doubt in my mind that this dog saved my life.

a


----------



## garrettryan (Oct 11, 2004)

My buddy... has been 3 legged for a couple years now.. He knows no difference other than the fact he can not scratch one side of his neck.. He still hunts.. Still jumps in the air to catch frisbees.. I tried about 4 surgeries and a lot of money before just wacking it off... I wish I would have known how well they get along as he went through a lot of pain before removing it.. Good luck with your dog, let me know if I can answer any questions..



Also I 2nd contacting Oxbow.. I am sure he will help you out, well his wife will.. Again sorry for the situation.. but he will be fine.. here are some pictures of mine.. at least still breathing.. those dogs become so much a part of a famiy..


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

Glad to hears you and yours are for the most part ok. 

I've taught my wife to back me up by taking a barricade position with a clear view, opposing enfilade, to the door with our 12 Ga. so I can drop out of the line of fire and she can engage if I get rushed/pushed. 

Hopefully this will never happen to you and yours again but these days you may have to contend with a "retribution" from his buddies. Just be prepared, even more so than you obviously were before.

Good luck and god bless!


----------



## polekaat (Oct 17, 2006)

Dr. Wagers at the Crosby Vet Clinic is one of the best and cheapest around. I take all of my animals to him and reccomend him to everyone.

polekaat


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

polekaat said:


> Dr. Wagers at the Crosby Vet Clinic is one of the best and cheapest around. I take all of my animals to him and reccomend him to everyone.
> 
> polekaat


ABSOLUTELY AGREE!! He is a fine vet and an old friend of my family as well as my wifes vet for many years when she had horses in that area.

He took my old springer spaniel in when I was broke and not sure how I was going to get him taken care of about 18 years ago....Did surgery, re-set his leg, cleaned him up and kenneled him for me...He cared for my old dog better than I could have ever asked for... Love the guy!!

My old boy has been gone for about 10 years now but he gave me 8 more great years with my old best friend. I cant say enough about this guy!


----------



## B2 (Jun 11, 2004)

CIVIL PRACTICE & REMEDIES CODE
CHAPTER 83. USE OF DEADLY FORCE IN DEFENSE OF PERSON
 § 83.001. CIVIL IMMUNITY. A defendant who uses force or 
deadly force that is justified under Chapter 9, Penal Code, is 
immune from civil liability for personal injury or death that 
results from the defendant's use of force or deadly force, as 
applicable.

Added by Acts 1995, 74th Leg., ch. 235, § 2, eff. Sept. 1, 1995.

Amended by: 
Acts 2007, 80th Leg., R.S., Ch. 1, § 4, eff. September 1, 
2007.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

I want to thank everyone. we called many vets around town, we got quotes in the 3 to 5k range. for surgery and or amputation. the vet in crosby is not setup to do orthoscopic surgery, but they had really reasonable prices for amputation. I remember reading jstitcher's post about Dr. Wilcox and his work ethic and efforts during the storm. He posted on this thread as well. Dr. wilcox has Brandy now and is completely confident he can save the leg at a FRACTION of the cost of the other estimates. thank you very much Joe, your vet has provided a much needed ray of sunshine in what has ben a helllacious few days.

thanks

Andrew


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

B2 said:


> CIVIL PRACTICE & REMEDIES CODE
> CHAPTER 83. USE OF DEADLY FORCE IN DEFENSE OF PERSON
> § 83.001. CIVIL IMMUNITY. A defendant who uses force or
> deadly force that is justified under Chapter 9, Penal Code, is
> ...


The key phrase is "that is justified" that allows them to sue and you to prove what is you did is justified.

I was trained by DPS as a CHL instructor and we have the similar statement that we can't be sued if we teach the course correctly. I let my instructor license expire because DPS couldn't keep me updated on their own material and interpretations.

Remember in the good ol USA anybody can sue for whatever they want, they may not win but you will spend the bucks for a lawyer anyhow. Don't say you can countersue for wrongful suit, because it's like a lawyer told me "it's legal but no judge will allow it in his court because where do judges come from"


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

Wow, I am sorry ya'll had to be party to such an ordeal. But am glad you were able to defend you and yours. Good luck with the pup, he will be healthy and happy again soon.


----------



## jsticher (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm glad he could help you and that he thinks he can save your pups leg. 

Joe


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Vet says she is out of surgery and doing well. We will get her home tomorrow or Wednesday.

In all of the frantic hustle and bustle, it's hard to prioritize things like this. I'm glad I had 2cool as a quick reference and resource. We had pretty much resolved to having the leg amputated after getting estimates. In the initial throws of things we even believed we may have had to put her down. This forum is an invaluable resource. If any of you keep emergency preparedness kits/information available, I would consider it to be a good idea to have phone numbers of surgeons like this in the phone book, so if other more pressing matters require your attention, you will have a quick reference guide to refer to.

I have some pretty gruesome x-rays I'm going to post up when I get them back from the vet. They have concluded that she took one bullet, entering the right front leg, exiting the back of the leg and lodging in her belly, just under the skin, not penetrating the abdomen wall.. She was a lucky ***** beee I Teee Sea H. (filter got me) Funny side note, when the assistant came out with the stretcher she saw stitches on the belly and said, "aww, and she just got fixed too", uh..... no, that was another bullet hole...

Thank you all again..

Andrew


----------



## solrac (Aug 31, 2007)

God bless your dog, hope she gets well soon.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2008)

*Very Good News*

Andrew - that's great news all around about your pup's recovery and prognosis. I keep telling my wife and kids to keep the doors locked, etc. and hope you don't mind me using you're situation to pound that point home. . .


----------



## rockhound76 (Feb 22, 2007)

Glad to learn things came out well for you. I had a friend a long time ago, back in New Orleans, involved in a similar shooting at his business. He killed the shooter, but only after watching the POS execute his father (he was able to get to his gun while the guy was rifling his dad's pants).

He got sued, btw. NAACP also got involved and filed a "Peace Bond" on him, which restricted his movements. The case was eventually dropped, but it was a hassle.

When I lived in Corpus, a co-worker was attacked at the WalMart by two men armed with knives. Our co-worker had just bought a bicycle chain and proceeded to put a good whupping on the guys while managing to avoid getting hurt himself. They were arrested when they went to the emergency room.

He got sued and he lost.

Becareful. Greenie to you for what you did, but you need to protect you assets, as well as your....,uh, a**.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

I think you did an outstanding job. 

And I read the Chron comment and I don't see anything wrong with it. Everyone who says he needs to "shut up" needs to do theirself a favor and shut up. This guy is just letting people know the truth of what happened instead of ya'll getting the guesstimation from the reporters. 

Thank You and I hope many more die this way!!


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Exactly. He's heard the suggestions to clam up but has chosen not to. It's his decision.

Glad you made it out OK! That's some scary stuff!


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

A lot of people on this forum have boasted about what they would do in a similar situation. Andy never made those boasts. Andy is a quiet man and does nothing to harm others and prefers to just go his own way under the radar. 

Andy has been a close friend and crew member for a long time and I can say that of all my acquaintances he is the one I least figured to be involved in such an incident. The simple fact that he was alert and made a decision to not be a victim should adequately illustrate what kind of man he is. Sometimes those you least expect to show bravery are the ones who will step up. May God bless him for taking that scum off the streets and help him through the days ahead.


----------



## FearNoFish (May 22, 2005)

*I thought we were in Texas?*

What is all this **** about a lawsuit? Are you going to tell me that if someone tries to pull off a home invasion, armed punks forcing their way into your home who shoot you dog and spray your house will bullets (no doubt they are holding their pistol sideways) and you do society a favor by shooting his sorry *** that you can expect a Civil Lawsuit?



Come on - this is TEXAS and we don't have to "flee" our house like they do in some East Coast States! I am sure there is some cheese-dick lawyer who would take the case but how come they are not laughed out of court?

My father was a lawyer and I remember back in the late 70's Collectors Firearms off of Fondren in Houston was his client and they were tipped off that a Hispanic gang was going to break in so the two owners took turns sleeping in the warehouse.  They had informed HPD about this tip and tried calling them 3 times when the gang-bangers started breaking through the wall with a sledge hammer but HPD was nowhere to be found. When the first guy stepped through the hole he shot him with a 10 gauge & 00 Buck which not only killed him but went clean through and also killed the guy standing behind him - there were also pellets that went through this second guy and into the Toms Peanut Truck they had stolen to make off with the guns behind him. There was NO criminal or civil trials, nothing whatsoever! It did shake this guy up pretty bad, he ended up selling his share in the business, but there was never any talk of a civil lawsuit. What has happened - have the laws in Texas really changed that much where someone can no longer protect their life & property?



Some people are just better off dead; they have lost the right to live among us once they resort to home-invasion robberies.


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 7, 2007)

what was the point of starting this thread in the manner that you did?

kind of like if Michael Phelps, after winning all his golds, posted up anonimously on a forum 'anybody hear about that swimmer sweeping all his events with gold in the Olympics?'...


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Is that the way you interpreted it?


----------



## FearNoFish (May 22, 2005)

*To find a vet for his dog*

His dog saved his life and got shot, remember? Some of us also support this kind of thing and believe the actions he took were called for and more than appropiate.



outlook8 said:


> what was the point of starting this thread in the manner that you did?
> 
> kind of like if Michael Phelps, after winning all his golds, posted up anonimously on a forum 'anybody hear about that swimmer sweeping all his events with gold in the Olympics?'...


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 7, 2007)

MEGABITE said:


> Is that the way you interpreted it?


yep, and i'm not the only one...


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 7, 2007)

FearNoFish said:


> His dog saved his life and got shot, remember? Some of us also support this kind of thing and believe the actions he took were called for and more than appropiate.


that's not what he said in his initial post...

and, where did i say that i did NOT support what he did? or, say ANYTHING about his actions that night?


----------



## FearNoFish (May 22, 2005)

*It's implied*

Why would you be questioning his post if you supported his actions? You apparently read this entire thread yet still question what it is about? It's about having the RIGHT to protect the life of loved ones and your property and the RIGHT to use deadly force when necessary.



outlook8 said:


> that's not what he said in his initial post...
> 
> and, where did i say that i did NOT support what he did? or, say ANYTHING about his actions that night?


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

outlook8 said:


> what was the point of starting this thread in the manner that you did?
> 
> kind of like if Michael Phelps, after winning all his golds, posted up anonimously on a forum 'anybody hear about that swimmer sweeping all his events with gold in the Olympics?'...


I had not found any information online about it yet, I was wondering what sort of mis-information was around, my next post clarified this..

Thanks for all the support.

a


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

The reason people get sued is because lawyers are looking to make a buck and citizens are stupid enough to award money to criminals. If citizens would stop giving criminals money when they are on a jury then life would be simpler. I know what verdict I would give.


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

good job andrew, glad yall are ok

one less scumbag on the earth is cool by me


----------



## silver reflections (Aug 30, 2008)

Well if they want to sue, then counter sue for the cost of the dogs surgery and pain and suffering for your family. If anyone should get paid, then I think they should be the one paying you.

Glad the dog is doing good !! Sounds like a hero...


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Here's some xray pics, and a pic on the ride home..
Who needs a bullet proof vest when you have a bullet resistant Brandy!


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

Man, that looks bad! She's very lucky. Give her lots of love and treats.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Freaking thugs! GRRRRR


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

She's all pilled up and on a morphine patch. We just had an unexpected visitor, she was out of the pill trance in a fraction of a second and barking before we knew the car was in the driveway. This dog is amazing. I can't imagine any better early warning system. 
Maybe steak for her tonight... 

a


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

She deserves a steak for sure, but don't load her up on too much pure meat right now. She's got a very tender leg and will have a hard time making a squat for any amount of time... if ya know what I mean.

Good girl, Brandy! Hang in there, girl.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

yeah, pain meds plug em up. I think she's on a chicken/rice diet or something per the vet, the lady is taking care of that..

a


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

I am not following your thread here. So your first post is asking for info about a home invasion involving you and you are asking if anyone has heard about it? Clue me in here. Why are you asking if anyone knows anything about it if you were the victim?


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

11andy11 said:


> I am not following your thread here. So your first post is asking for info about a home invasion involving you and you are asking if anyone has heard about it? Clue me in here. Why are you asking if anyone knows anything about it if you were the victim?


I don't mean to be rude, but I've cleared this up twice so far, if you had read the thread you would have understood.

Andrew


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Good luck with getting your girls feet back under her. Glad you and your girlfriend came out OK too. That is some scary stuff y'all went thru.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2008)

*Getting It Out Of Your System*



11andy11 said:


> I am not following your thread here. So your first post is asking for info about a home invasion involving you and you are asking if anyone has heard about it? Clue me in here. Why are you asking if anyone knows anything about it if you were the victim?


11andy11 - There are a lot of reasons people share their experiences - most of us feel that need, particularly after a very stressful situation. Sometimes we repress the urge to talk about things that are eating at us and then it really screws us up.

Andrew, ignore the nayssayers, you have the support from most of our 2cool brethren. Besides . . . it's pretty cool to have our own version of Joe Horn, and a much better one I might add . . .


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

buzzard bill said:


> 11andy11 - There are a lot of reasons people share their experiences - most of us feel that need, particularly after a very stressful situation. Sometimes we repress the urge to talk about things that are eating at us and then it really screws us up.
> 
> Andrew, ignore the nayssayers, you have the support from most of our 2cool brethren. Besides . . . it's pretty cool to have our own version of Joe Horn, and a much better one I might add . . .


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

glad to see that the pooch is going to be okay. from the looks of the x-ray, that was a pretty nasty break.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

I meant no ill will to 11andy11, I may have misunderstood his message. If I understood correctly, he was inquiring about my first post that started this thread. and that has been clarified a few times. I don't think he was bashing me or anything, my understanding is that this thread is 8 pages long and maybe he didn't read every post, so he didn't see the explanation. I also could have totally misunderstood his inquiry. If so, please acccept my apologies and clarify your question, I will do my best to answer within my comfort level. 
I'm catching myself being a little more testy than normal, so, please forgive me. This thread containing this subject matter with this many posts without any flames may be a record on 2 cool. ( I pulled that stat out of my *****, just for the official record). 

a


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

I hate to speak for most of 2Cool. 

But from a personal standpoint....I have often ran through many thoughts of a similar scenario in my head. I hope my outcome would be as good as yours. I love our gun laws of this state and I would like to be as prepared for something like this as you were. I would also like to say something about that dog of yours>>>>I would like a clone of her/him, if that ever happens  

Best of luck.--SCWINE


----------



## CLVL (Aug 17, 2005)

Just read all 8 pages - Andrew, glad you and your gf are safe first of all. It speaks volumes where Brandy took the bullets and easy to see she was between you and them - dogs are incredible animals Better ending that she is now going to fully recover, thanks to a 2cool reference. Good luck w/ the legal proceedings, whatever they may be.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

What a great pup, I see much treats and excessive spoilling for a long time to come. Please keep us updated on her progress, 2cool is definitely a Lab friendly site. And about the rest, good job.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Awesome man. Glad to hear of your dog doing well...Great job on your part as well.


----------



## shanegair (Feb 17, 2005)

deke said:


> What a great pup, I see much treats and excessive spoilling for a long time to come. Please keep us updated on her progress, 2cool is definitely a Lab friendly site. *And about the rest, good job*.


Amen Deke.

Do we know the caliber the bad guy was shooting? I don't know what the punks are carrying these days.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

I pretty much carry (read: many others in arms reach) a .380. I hit the scales soaking wet about 110lbs. It's hard to conceal a larger firearm. that said I'm well versed in how to use it and what ammunition is best suited to serve my needs. They were most likely using a 9mm. I base this on slugs found that the PD left behind and my own exp with penetration of different slugs. They were firing FMJ, easily penetrating double wall steel siding of a car combined with multiple plastic trim pieces, sheetrock, garage doors, etc... a .357/.38 would have had enough gas behind it to do more damage and penetrate further. I am certain I was not dealing with anything of any larger caliber. a FMJ .380 would not have left the marks they left behind I believe..

all that said, I do not believe they were intending on firing a single shot. they were prepaired to, but not planning on it..
I believe they were casing the joing, they didn't see my truck. They didn't think I was home.
I truely fear for what would have happened to my lady had I not been here..
Scares the s h i t out of me..




nuff said..


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

You did good and the best you could have done. Don't worry about the other stuff... it will work itself out as it should.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

I hope you folks are doing OK, hows your pup?


----------



## Captain Kyle (Oct 1, 2008)

You need a pump shotgun with 00 buckshot. This is not acceptable. I would have wanted to rip his limbs off for shooting my dog, Pull a joe horn! Poor little dog. sad3sm


----------



## Captain Kyle (Oct 1, 2008)

rockhound76 said:


> Glad to learn things came out well for you. I had a friend a long time ago, back in New Orleans, involved in a similar shooting at his business. He killed the shooter, but only after watching the POS execute his father (he was able to get to his gun while the guy was rifling his dad's pants).
> 
> He got sued, btw. NAACP also got involved and filed a "Peace Bond" on him, which restricted his movements. The case was eventually dropped, but it was a hassle.
> 
> ...


**** the NAACP!


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

a shotgun, (none of mine anyhow, even the shorty) would have done no good. Maybe if I had not answered the door, just waited for them to break the door down. 
They knocked, I was pretty sure they were up to no good. 
If my finger had not been on the trigger, you all would be speculating what really happened to a fellow 2cooler..
There was no time to think. It was all training and reflex.

What I need most right now it is to go freaking fishing. I need a distraction..
maybe a camping trip.
anyone have a PINS camping trip for dummies guide handy? (meaning a pack list, some advice for a novice, etc...) I just acquired a PINS worthy vehicle so, now may be as good as a time as any..

a


----------



## Captain Kyle (Oct 1, 2008)

Good job killing one of those pieces of ****. One less scum-bag on the streets.


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

Well I just pretty much read this whole thread, and I have something to say. Good job A. Too bad you did not put all of them in the ground. That is one helluva dog you have there. I am sorry its leg was busted up, but everything looks to be better. I am glad to know that. 

I have often wondered what I would do if confronted with that sort of situation. I hope, and would like to think that I would do exactly as you did, but I cannot honestly say. Great job again, and here is to hopes for a speedy recovery for all you guys.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Snap Draggin said:


> Well I just pretty much read this whole thread, and I have something to say. Good job A. Too bad you did not put all of them in the ground. That is one helluva dog you have there. I am sorry its leg was busted up, but everything looks to be better. I am glad to know that.
> 
> I have often wondered what I would do if confronted with that sort of situation. I hope, and would like to think that I would do exactly as you did, but I cannot honestly say. Great job again, and here is to hopes for a speedy recovery for all you guys.


Take advantage of whatever advanced training you can. Think through every possible scenario. Train yourself and your family based on what your paranoia dictates. 
Everything I did was instinct/training based. I had no time to make ANY decisions..

I'ts all a bad situation. 
I hope no one I know has to deal with this, but I've talked extensively with all my friends to let them know my experience. which in a nutshell, is. if I hadn't answered the door with my finger on the trigger, I would be dead..

a


----------



## Captain Kyle (Oct 1, 2008)

Texas T said:


> The key phrase is "that is justified" that allows them to sue and you to prove what is you did is justified.
> 
> I was trained by DPS as a CHL instructor and we have the similar statement that we can't be sued if we teach the course correctly. I let my instructor license expire because DPS couldn't keep me updated on their own material and interpretations.
> 
> Remember in the good ol USA anybody can sue for whatever they want, they may not win but you will spend the bucks for a lawyer anyhow. Don't say you can countersue for wrongful suit, because it's like a lawyer told me "it's legal but no judge will allow it in his court because where do judges come from"


How about justifying it by saying he shot my ******* dog, therefore the piece of **** was threatening to me and my family! :headknock


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Captain Kyle said:


> How about justifying it by saying he shot my ******* dog, therefore the piece of **** was threatening to me and my family! :headknock


I missed a bullet by 2.5 inches from my right shoulder, his second shot. 
not to mention the other 4 bullet holes in the house/car.

on another note: 
We have cut the pain meds in half on the pup, she is too active. She climbed her normal tree (bi tch climbes trees like a cat) and jumped the 4' fence the second day after surgery. She is now feeling enough pain to not do that anymore..
poor mutt. 
man's best friend has a whole new meaning..

a


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

I wasn't saying it wasn't justified just that you will be proving it was justified in civil court. I have been in a similar situation and thankfully didn't get sued but was preparing myself to go to court anyhow.



Captain Kyle said:


> How about justifying it by saying he shot my ******* dog, therefore the piece of **** was threatening to me and my family! :headknock


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Well Did your dog make a full recovery?


----------



## rambunctious (May 30, 2004)

*Brandy*

Hey Andy,
Glad the doggy is ok. This week is a rat race. Let's get together next week.Don't forget our mexican buddy.
Terry


----------

